# 7 Tips for Symphonic Destruction by Heavyocity



## Soundbed (Oct 29, 2021)

For those of use who are media composers, we always want to make our sounds and our cues our unique (at least, unique "enough"). Here are seven Tips to make Heavyocity's Symphonic Destruction your own!

https://youtu.be/pdMM3NYAxcw


----------

